# Mounting my motorcycle on back of a 5th wheel



## BACKCOUNTRY (Oct 23, 2006)

I want to mount my 350lb Kawasaki KLR650 on the rear end of my
22 ft fleetwood 5th wheel. Its has tandem axles that have been flipped for off-road clearence. My tow rig is a F250 superduty long bed Crew cab 4x4, with 
the V-10 engine. I work in a fabrication shop, so material and welding is no problem. I wondered if anyone has recommendations, is this a good or bad idea?

Should I go a different route???

Any tips would be appreciated.

Thanks LC.
Tucson,AZ   :question:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 23, 2006)

Re: Mounting my motorcycle on back of a 5th wheel

You have to be very careful.  If you throw off your tounge weight, your trailer won't tow correctly.  If you decide to do it, get to the frame, the bumper is NOT strong enough.  

Blue Ox has a carrier that goes on the back of Motorhomes, maybe a look at that would be worth the time.  They also make a carrier with a dolly wheel for the back of trailers.  It is a good idea, but not legal in all states.  Virginia considers it a second trailer which is not allowed here.


----------



## BACKCOUNTRY (Oct 24, 2006)

Re: Mounting my motorcycle on back of a 5th wheel

Thanks for the BlueOx info.
Im a little concerned about the tounge weight, If I do go with a rear mounted hitch, It will be right off the frame rails.
Im beginning to think, a Front reciever hitch.
The front end on the F250 has a leaf spring axle with heavy duty adjustable shocks.
Just dont like know if I want all that gear out in front!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 25, 2006)

Re: Mounting my motorcycle on back of a 5th wheel

You don't want it out the back either.....


----------



## C Nash (Oct 25, 2006)

Re: Mounting my motorcycle on back of a 5th wheel

Backcountry, there is no way I would mount that much weight on the rear of the fiver but, just my opinion.  Kind of like a see saw just don't work right if to much weight on one end.  Not saying it can't be done but, proceed with caution.  keep us posted so we will know how it turned out.  I saw one of those carrier with a dolly wheel at a campground in Flordia.  Owner said it worked fine.  If it is legal in the state you are you might get by in states that it is against the law. Probably be pretty easy for you to build one.


----------



## s.harrington (Oct 26, 2006)

Re: Mounting my motorcycle on back of a 5th wheel

I have seen custom built ones that mount on the 5th wheel pin box but they were for those little light weight scooters.


----------



## Hancock (Oct 29, 2006)

Re: Mounting my motorcycle on back of a 5th wheel

Hello Backcountry,   With the risk involved in adding weight to the rear of a 5er or TT, it is understood and expected that the manufacturers would strongly recommend against it as well as the "arm-chair" experts with well intended, humble opinions.  But I would suggest to you that it can be done safely.  I can't imagine this full-time lifestyle without my motorcyle and as you can see by my picture, I do carry it on the rear of my TT.  I installed a receiver hitch on the TT tieing directly into the frame and use a Versa-Haul motorcyle rack that is rated for 500 pounds.  I also carry 2 Honda 2000 generators on a separate rack between the motorcycle and the TT.   The Suzuki DR-350 weights 286 lbs dry, the Hondas are 46.3 lbs and the rack so approximately 420 lbs total.

With my combination of the Chevy 1 ton, the dual-cam sway control, and loading in the TT, I have absolutley no ill-effects from carrying the weight on the rear.  I honestly can't tell the differance between the motorcyle and generators being there or not being there.  My rig tracks perfectly in curvy mountain driving, passing big rigs or high winds.  I also have a friend who does the same thing on his 5er and again.......absolutely no ill effects.  

All that said, I understand the risk involved and the reason for good design and caution.


----------



## C Nash (Oct 29, 2006)

Re: Mounting my motorcycle on back of a 5th wheel

Hancock, Your 5th wheel looks to be much longer than 22 ft so the weight factor probably would not affect yours as much.  I would not hesitate to try it if I was Backcountry and had the means of doing it myself.  I would weigh the hitch weight before and after and adjust weight front to rear as needed.  I have seen all kind of rigs that I would not try but they were moving on down the road.  Saw a platform with a motorcycle that fell off a 5th wheel a couple months ago on I 65 . He was a sick rver.  Guess what us "arm chair" experts are trying to say is just use common sense  :approve:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 29, 2006)

Re: Mounting my motorcycle on back of a 5th wheel

Lets not forget that his axles have already been flipped, that changed things also. 

I also have a carrier on the back of my fifth wheel, but it is almost 36' long and the only thing I haul on it is my 130lb. Honda 3000 generator and an ice chest.


----------



## team3360 (Dec 15, 2006)

Re: Mounting my motorcycle on back of a 5th wheel

Hi back from that work thing, 9 months,thought it would never end :laugh: I have seen a fiver rigged with a carrier for a motorcycle, I talked to the gentleman for about an hour , and was told BEWARE,  he carries his goldwing on the back inside a small box. He had to move his axles back and added a third axle to help offset the cantilever effect.He also said to watch out for the liability, the trailer manufacturer will also drop all warrentys. Your best bet is the blue-ox . I'm looking at one by blue-ox for my golf cart, has 2 wheels and mounts 3 points to the back of the fiver.                                                                                                                                                                                     team3360     02 duramax  cc 4x4 /33'american star


----------



## motofeast (Jul 15, 2010)

RE: Mounting my motorcycle on back of a 5th wheel

that's quite good, the tips only is to check it all with its parts. i'm thinking about kawasaki d-tracker 125 is a stunning supermotard motorcycle. It has got stylish urban looks. It hits hard the performance with its innovative 125cc engine. It features a FI system that is found in big-bikes, in this throttle body, fuel pump and injector are not in one piece. FI system makes it ideal for spirited sports.

It has Single cylinder, two-stroke, air-cooled, SOHC 2-valve 125cc engine that generates the output of output of 10 PS. Its compression ratio is 9.6:1. Its engine is designed to be compact and lightweight to provide excellent handling and performance. Joe Rocket offers modern gear for comfortable driving.

It has double cradle frame made of high-tensile steel that makes it ultra strong and durable. It is designed to offer excellent control and stability for the rider. It has 14 inch front and rear spoked wheels

It has digital instrumentation panel that clock, speedometer, tachometer, odometer and warning lights for low fuel. Its 240 mm front and 190 mm rear wave shaped petal disc brakes offer fabulous braking power. It ensures ride comfort while riding with its low seat height.

Facts:
Engine and transmission:
Displacement:			125cc
Engine type:			Single cylinder, two-stroke, air-cooled, SOHC
Torque:			10 Nm @ 6400 RPM
Compression ratio:		9.6:1
Bore x stroke:			54.0 x 54.4 mm 
Valves per cylinder:		2
Fuel system:			Injection
Ignition:			Digital
Lubrication system:		Forced lubrication, wet sump
Gearbox:			5-speed
Final drive:			Chain

Dimensions:
Height:				1,060 mm 
Length:			1,900 mm 
Width:				770 mm 
Seat height:			805 mm
Ground clearance:		230 mm 
Wheelbase:			1,255 mm 

Brakes and wheels:
Frame type:			Double cradle, high-tensile steel
Front suspension:		35 mm inverted fork
Rear suspension:		New Uni-Trak
Tires:
Front:			100/80-14
Rear:			120/80-14
Brakes:
Front:			Single disc
Rear:			Single disc
Front brakes diameter:	240 mm 
Rear brakes diameter:		190 mm 

Physical capacities:
Dry weight:			114 kg 
Fuel capacity:			7 L
Colors:				Ebony black


----------



## Duckynme (Aug 29, 2010)

RE: Mounting my motorcycle on back of a 5th wheel

A large 5er should be no problem.  I have a 94 Travel Supreme triple axle 5er that I am currently completely remodeling and adding a 350 lb 8kw Generac propane unit on.  I added a 38 gallon propane tank out of a wrecked motor home ahead of the axles and it will help to offset the weight of the genset by about 250 lbs, tank and full of propane, making my tongue weight only losing about 100 lbs, the tank weighs about 100lbs empty.  I pulled the rear coverings off of the trailer to gain access to the frame, used two lengths of 4 inch c-channel, welded, then bolted through the frame for safety, the welded 2 inch x 1/4 inch thick angle to the channel for the genset to sit in and bolt down.  The entire assemble only extends out by 3 feet from the frame, and I am going to add rollers to the bottom of the channel for those steep inclines where the rear of the trailer MAY hit the asphalt.  There also was no evidence that the trailer has ever hit the ground in the rear.  By the way, the reason for such a large genset is that I am planning on Full timing in this rv.  Your 22 ft 5er may be an issue with the added weight, but if possible, you may want to get a plastic drum and sit it in the back of your tt and fill it with water to simulate the additional weight and test run to see if it has any effect.  Just my thought.


----------

